

Ask HN: Advices on HuaaS Business models - zeynalli

In my opinion it's best time for HuaaS (Human as a Service) business model startups. Cloud computing makes it possible easily implement traditional business models online. With the help of internet we can do our marketing cheaper, faster; easier and faster payment; organize the whole business model online and then do the service;  more and structured info about our service for costumers; and go global very easy. Best examples for HuaaS are:<p>- Airbnb<p>- Uber<p>- Amazon mechanical turk<p>- Exec.<p>- Cherry<p>What do you think about this business model? Do you have any new ideas? Advices on this business model? (e.x. Cherry)
======
chaddeshon
I don't think Airbnb qualifies, because people are offering something beyond
their labor.

For it to work, you need to find a way to allow the humans to differentiate
themselves on quality. Otherwise it is just a race to the lowest price
possible taking any shortcuts necessary. If price is the only way to tell
people apart, then the people providing the service won't care about quality.

AMT tries to solve this problem by having people complete only small very well
defined tasks. The task is so well defined that the is no variance in quality.

Other sites attempt to solve this by using feedback rating, but I don't think
this really works at all. Shell accounts make this easy to game, and people
get upset when they think they have fulfilled the requirements (no matter how
minimally) and still get poor feedback.

~~~
zeynalov
thanks!

